# Eispickel Team 2



## dib (8. November 2007)

Da leider schon alle Plätze im Team Eispickel vergeben sind würde ich gerne ein zweites Team etablieren.
Über den Namen des Teams müsste man sich dann noch streiten wenn interesse bestehen sollte!

Dirk


----------



## Markus B. (9. November 2007)

Bin dabei!
Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (9. November 2007)

Dann sind wir ja schon ein 2er Team


----------



## Mousy (9. November 2007)

Ich würde meine paar Punkte auch zur Verfügung stellen. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## dib (10. November 2007)

Da wären wir doch schon zu dritt!  
Brauchen wir einen eigenständigen  Teamnamen (wie z.B. Tea-Mobile) oder tut´s  auch Team Eispickel 2 ?


----------



## Mousy (10. November 2007)

Der Name ist unerheblich, was zählt ist die Leistung


----------



## carboni (11. November 2007)

Bevor ich einroste .

Gruß
Achim


----------



## pearl (11. November 2007)

seid ihr reif für ein gemischtes team ;-))))

wenn ihr wollt...schmeiss ich meine punkte aus der einzelwertung...mit in euren pott ;-)) 

gruß von
der beinharten renate


----------



## Markus B. (11. November 2007)

Dann sind wir ja komplett! 
ich glaube Eispickel 2 ist O.K
oder wie seht ihr das?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## carboni (12. November 2007)

joh 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## picard (12. November 2007)

Dann bin ich leider zu spät.  

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotti (12. November 2007)

picard schrieb:


> Dann bin ich leider zu spät.
> 
> Michael





Ich wohl auch

Wie wär´s mit Team 3?

Zum Schluss addieren wir dann alle Teams


----------



## dib (12. November 2007)

Dann sind wir ja komplett!  
Team "Eispickel 2"  besteht dann offiziell aus :
dib
Markus B.
Mousy
carboni
und pearl

Alle anderen können sich ja dann im Team 3 zusammenfinden .... die Idee mit dem zusammenzählen ist sicher nicht schlecht!  

So, ich geh jetzt mal ne runde Punkte sammeln .... die Sonne scheint!


----------



## picard (12. November 2007)

scotti schrieb:


> Ich wohl auch
> 
> Wie wär´s mit Team 3?
> 
> Zum Schluss addieren wir dann alle Teams



Können wir gerne machen, es sollten sich aber noch ein paar Leute finden.

Michael


----------



## dib (12. November 2007)

Für alle Teammitglieder "Eispickel 2" hier auf dieser Seite kann man sich beim Team anmelden.

Dirk


----------



## Mousy (12. November 2007)

Dann kanns ja losgehen  



picard schrieb:


> Können wir gerne machen, es sollten sich aber noch ein paar Leute finden.
> 
> Michael



So wie ich das eben gesehen habe gibt es, ausser denen die sich bisher hier gemeldet haben, noch mindestens 2 weitere Interessenten/Innen  
Dann wäre das 3. Team ja auch schon fast voll.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## pearl (12. November 2007)

..na, dann kanns ja jetzt losgehen   

lieben gruß
renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotti (13. November 2007)

Mousy schrieb:


> Dann kanns ja losgehen
> So wie ich das eben gesehen habe gibt es, ausser denen die sich bisher hier gemeldet haben, noch mindestens 2 weitere Interessenten/Innen
> Dann wäre das 3. Team ja auch schon fast voll.
> Gruß,
> Hartmut





Kann das Team einer von Euch anlegen. Bin noch auf der Warteliste von Eispickel 2 und kann daher kein Eigenes anlegen


----------



## picard (13. November 2007)

scotti schrieb:


> Kann das Team einer von Euch anlegen. Bin noch auf der Warteliste von Eispickel 2 und kann daher kein Eigenes anlegen


Kann ich machen. Was für ein Teamnamen soll ich wählen? 
Eispickel 3 oder gibt es andere Vorschläge?

Michael


----------



## scotti (13. November 2007)

wie wär´s mit "beinharte Eispickel III"


----------



## picard (13. November 2007)

Das dritte Team ist gegründet! Beinharte Eispickel 3.0  
Bitte meldet Euch an:


----------



## scotti (13. November 2007)

scotti schrieb:


> Bin noch auf der Warteliste von Eispickel 2



Wer kann mich da rauskicken


----------



## dib (13. November 2007)

Schon passiert!


----------



## scotti (13. November 2007)

thx

und schon neuen Antrag bei den 3.0ern gestellt


----------



## dib (14. November 2007)

Der Winterpokal heist Winterpokal weil Winter ist! 
Ich habe den Beweis!  















Winter ist wenn Schnee ist!


----------



## Mousy (15. November 2007)

Ich habe bisher noch keine einzige Schneeflocke gesehen.
Daher dachte ich Winter ist wenns kalt ist. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## dib (5. Dezember 2007)

WOW !!!

Wir stehen auf Platz 47 und somit auf SEITE1 !!! 



Weiter so  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (6. Dezember 2007)

Und der nächste Samstagstreff bietet Gelegenheit zum weiterpunkten .


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mousy (6. Dezember 2007)

Uns kam wohl zugute das die Fakerteams die Segel gestrichen haben.

Aber Ihr wart ja auch alle fleissig.  Doch nicht übertreiben, sonst wird unser Team auch noch gelöscht  

Wollen wir uns mal ein (realistisches!) Ziel setzen ? 

TOP 30 ? 

TOP 20 ?

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## dib (6. Dezember 2007)

Mousy schrieb:


> Uns kam wohl zugute das die Fakerteams die Segel gestrichen haben.
> 
> Aber Ihr wart ja auch alle fleissig.  Doch nicht übertreiben, sonst wird unser Team auch noch gelöscht
> 
> ...



TOP 30 ist denke ich machmar ....
TOP 20 

 ... oder .... eventuell doch


----------



## pearl (11. Dezember 2007)

dib schrieb:


> TOP 30 ist denke ich machmar ....
> TOP 20
> 
> ... oder .... eventuell doch



ihr wollt in die top 30...dann schaut mal nach wo wir stehen... 
ich geb mein bestes.... 
war keiner ausser mir von unserem team  auf der weihnachtsfeier 

die weihnachtsausfahrt fällt bei mir leider wegen gansessen aus   
naja...da ich mein training intensivieren muss....gibt das dann wenigstens 
wieder etwas zum verbrennen auf die rippen  

beinharte grüsse
renate


----------



## Markus B. (12. Dezember 2007)

Doch, ich war auch da!


----------



## carboni (12. Dezember 2007)

ia.


----------



## dib (23. Dezember 2007)

Hmmmmm..... 


So langsam kommen wir dann doch richtung U20 .....  

GOGOGOGO !!!


----------



## carboni (24. Dezember 2007)

wünscht euer Mitstreiter.

Termin für 'ne gemeinsame Trainingseinheit:

Samstag, 29. Dezember 2007, 14.00 Uhr

Klick hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=313386

Bis dann


Gruß
Achim


----------



## pearl (5. Januar 2008)

hallo ihr mitfahrer  

ich weiss, wir haben schon den 5.1. aber trotzdem nachträglich:

alles gute fürs neue jahr..vorallem gesundheit !!

ich stecke bis zum hals in den prüfungsvorbreitungen....und hab jetzt
endlich meine einheiten ( seit 23.12.   ) nachgetragen und erstaunt
festgestellt....platz 20   im teamranking.
hee, ihr fahrt ja wie die wilden.....

drückt mir mal fest die daumen für den 12.01..... 

bis dahin werd werd ich meine tägliche prüfungseinheit auf dem bike 
absolvieren....und freu mich schon wieder auf das "freie" fahren danach. 


liebe grüße
renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (6. Januar 2008)

pearl schrieb:


> hallo ihr mitfahrer
> 
> ich weiss, wir haben schon den 5.1. aber trotzdem nachträglich:
> 
> ...



Hi Renate,

der 12. Januar ist gebon(k)t, versuche ein gemeinsames Daumendrücken der Biketreffer zu organisieren . Für den Samstag danach halten wir dir einen Platz frei.

Viel Erfolg.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## dib (13. Januar 2008)

Btw.... So kann es jemanden ergehen der so schlau ist und bei dem Wetter in die Weinberge fährt!







Fragt lieber nicht wie ICH ausgesehen habe als ich die Räder "saubergeschleudert" hatte


----------



## Bettina (13. Januar 2008)

Da kannst du ja froh sein, dass unter dem Matschberg keine HS33 eingepackt war!


----------



## dib (13. Januar 2008)

Bettina schrieb:


> Da kannst du ja froh sein, dass unter dem Matschberg keine HS33 eingepackt war!



Also von der Bremskraft her hätte es eine sein können


----------



## Mousy (13. Januar 2008)

Raffiniert !

Großer Rollwiderstand = weniger Tempo = längere Fahrzeit = mehr Punkte  

Ich glaube ich putze bis zum Frühjahr mein Rad nicht mehr.


----------



## carboni (21. Januar 2008)

pearl schrieb:


> drückt mir mal fest die daumen für den 12.01.....
> 
> bis dahin werd werd ich meine tägliche prüfungseinheit auf dem bike
> absolvieren....und freu mich schon wieder auf das "freie" fahren danach.
> ...



Und?!


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (15. Februar 2008)

Neulich im GoWa ..... 




Noch Fragen?


----------

